# OMEGA FENIX vs OMEGA Claro Halo vs OMEGA eClaro



## Freezer (Aug 20, 2015)

So, I'm looking for current reviews on these specific cards. I know HT hasn't updated most boards from PCI (Claro) to PCIe (Fenix, eClaro), since the product line is very solid compared to the wannabe manufacturers (Asus, Creative, etc). Though, Onkyo is a great alternative to HT.

I'm also looking at external, but really not interested: Focusrite, M-Audio MTRACK, RME Babyface, Apogee.

Purpose of my purchase:
Audiophile, Music Production (hobbyist), Home Audio (theatre), Gaming.

Perhaps Techpowerup isn't the right forum to ask this question.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 23, 2015)

Or if you have a receiver or some other outboard dac/amp...just use on board and output to that. Much better IMO.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2015)

No Omega Seamaster this thread was a little disappointing. I see whitenoise chimed in the only other one that I know of thats super into Audio is @BumbleBee


----------

